# where to buy beetles?



## tekkendarklord (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy Dynastidae beetles like Dynastes Tityus or D. Granti?


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 26, 2010)

D. granti are coming to the end of the season. You'll find a link right on this page to a source for them


----------



## Harlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Bugs In Cyberspace, how do you raise your D. granti?  I was trying to raise some Strategus aloeus, and all of them died as L3.  Something went wrong in the compost they were collected in, and each went from being fine one day, to rapidly turning black and they stopped moving.  I tossed them after they went soft, except one I froze to dissect when I have the time.

I've been trying to find some D. tityus grubs, but it looks like that will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't think anyone raises granti through consecutive generations these days. Why would you want tityus grubs versus adults?


----------



## Harlock (Nov 1, 2010)

It can be hard to find D. tityus here, so I'd like to be able to CB them.  I'm also responsible for the live invert collection at my college, and rearing grubs successfully is something they haven't been able to do. Most of the time, the grubs pupate, but they never hatch out.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 1, 2010)

I meant buying them. Sometimes people seem to want grubs over beetles because they're cheaper but if you realize you have to buy far more than two to ensure a pair (not to mention the energy involved and losses) it costs a lot more and delays the desired outcome greatly.


----------



## Harlock (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't mean to buy the grubs, I live in their range, they are just fairly rare.  Hoping to either find some grubs or adults next season.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Nov 2, 2010)

Certainly, I recommend Elytra and Antenna's book on raising rhino beetles for complete info. on this subject. There is also a website called NaturalWorlds.org where they have a good scarab breeding manual for free.

Nothing I could type here in a few minutes could compete with the info. in these two resources.

As indicated, nobody really raises D. granti generationally on any decent scale because of the availability of adults of the species each season and the 2 or so years it takes to raise them to adults. That, combined with the competing and superior pet aspects of the related D. tityus, make it impractical.

That said, it can certainly be done and some people enjoy a challenge!

Not sure why your Strategus may have died.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 2, 2010)

Harlock said:


> Hoping to either find some grubs or adults next season.


 Sorry, I thought you meant active rather than passive acquisition. If you can find me some interesting common darklings like Bolitotherus, ironclads, Meracantha, Astrotus, or Philolithus in the next couple of weeks (this is a good time to find them) I could help you out with some tityus.


----------



## Harlock (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll ask my professor about the ironclads and other guys, he finds ironclads often and I'm caring for 15 now, but they may be nearing the end of their lifespan.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 2, 2010)

great thread i also wanna try my hand at some adult D.granti's this year.
andy


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 2, 2010)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> great thread i also wanna try my hand at some adult D.granti's this year.
> andy


 Only female's are still alive at this point in the year (granti don't live long) but you can still get some eggs to rear them. I don't have them but you can get them as mentioned above.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 3, 2010)

Harlock said:


> I'll ask my professor about the ironclads and other guys, he finds ironclads often and I'm caring for 15 now, but they may be nearing the end of their lifespan.


Do you know the species of ironclad?


----------



## TheBugBarn (Nov 18, 2010)

I checked which ironclads are in the austin area because I'd be into collecting some myself. They are Zopherus nodulosus haldemani. They can be found on pecan and oak trees. Apparently it's a little late in the year for them.


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Nov 19, 2010)

Kenny,

   You can find those around Hamilton Pool or the hills above the Twin Falls part of Barton Creek (in warmer months though)..


Steven

Reactions: Like 1


----------

